# Genie Go won't connect after Modem & Router Update



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Time Warner Cable (aka Evil Incarnate) just updated my internet service which required me to reboot my Linksys EA4500 router to factory settings. I reconnected my Genie DVR and set everything correctly there but my Genie Go won't connect to my iPad. It gives me an error code of (8-45-0). The Genie Go and the iPad show up on my device list but won't connect. I've tried rebooting the router, iPad & Genie Go but that's not helping.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Try uninstalling and reinsatlling the app.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks! I'm afraid to do that on my iPad & lose all the programming so I tried it on my iPhone & that didn't help. I'm on my way out now, I'll unplug it & see what happens later.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

I called Directv & got a very helpful CSR, I know shocking huh! All good now, thanks for your help.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Resetting your router to factory settings probably turned Port Forwarding off for Ports 8022 & 8023, See here for instructions on how to set port forwarding for your router.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

alexcohen said:


> I called Directv & got a very helpful CSR, I know shocking huh! All good now, thanks for your help.


What did the very helpful CSR do for you?


----------



## joeerror (Aug 22, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> What did the very helpful CSR do for you?


Transferred them correctly the first time


----------

